# Siblings that are possibly "involved" with each other!



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

So my wife has this friend that she's known for about 25 years who is a nice girl but a bit odd at times, and at age 38 this girl has never been married and has never really dated and doesn't seem interested in that either. She does however live with her younger brother who's 35, and they have been "roomates" now for about 10 years after moving out of their parents house at the same time together. And they both seem verrrrry close but in an odd sort of way, and whenever she stops by to visit my wife she always goes on and on about her brother with this bright eyed look on her face. The two of them are always going out to movies, dinners, and taking vacations together to romantic spots like they were a couple. I have suggested that maybe she should start to distance herself from her friend, because the thought of incest really creeps both of us out and is totally gross!

Does this sound like these two are "involved" and if so would it creep you out as well?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wing Man said:


> So my wife has this friend that she's known for about 25 years who is a nice girl but a bit odd at times, and at age 38 this girl has never been married and has never really dated and doesn't seem interested in that either. She does however live with her younger brother who's 35, and they have been "roomates" now for about 10 years after moving out of their parents house at the same time together. And they both seem verrrrry close but in an odd sort of way, and whenever she stops by to visit my wife she always goes on and on about her brother with this bright eyed look on her face. The two of them are always going out to movies, dinners, and taking vacations together to romantic spots like they were a couple. I have suggested that maybe she should start to distance herself from her friend, because the thought of incest really creeps both of us out and is totally gross!
> 
> Does this sound like these two are "involved" and if so would it creep you out as well?


All I have to say is YES it is creepy.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

And we're actually friends with a gay couple that we've known a few years and have double dated a few times, buuuut we have to draw the line with sibling incest couples if that is indeed what they've become.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

My wife has known this sister and brother and their family since about 7th grade, so it's 10 times harder for my wife to be around them now and to see her friend acting a little "gaga" about her own brother. She said it makes her wanna vomit and cry every time she sees them or thinks about it, so that's why I am getting her to simply cut all ties.


----------



## Natalie789 (Aug 24, 2013)

Wing Man said:


> And we're actually friends with a gay couple that we've known a few years and have double dated a few times, buuuut we have to draw the line with sibling incest couples if that is indeed what they've become.


What does the gay couple have to do with a possibly incestuous relationship? 

Comparing a consensual homosexual relationship between two adults and incest is odd and offensive to me.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Well if it's incest they are old enough to know what they are doing. I'd leave them alone, of they are not hurting anyone why butt in.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Natalie789 said:


> What does the gay couple have to do with a possibly incestuous relationship?


It's a great parallel. Many people find gay sex revolting, but should butt out of other people's personal business. 



Natalie789 said:


> Comparing a consensual homosexual relationship between two adults and incest is odd and offensive to me.


Why?

I don't get it? I don't want to have sex with a sibling, nor do I with a man. But that's my own personal sexual desires. If they aren't hurting anybody, why do you care?


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I think that what the guy is trying to say is that they are open minded people using the gay couple as an example but grossed out with the brother sister thing.

By the way. What state do you live in?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

6301 said:


> I think that what the guy is trying to say is that they are open minded people using the gay couple as an example but grossed out with the brother sister thing.
> 
> By the way. What state do you live in?


Why ask for the state? So they can report it if it's illigal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

No I just asked that's all. No harm.


----------



## Fleur de Cactus (Apr 6, 2013)

Just because they live together as siblings does not make it incestuous relationship. Besides living together , what make you think that they are doing what you think they are doing? Maybe they do not want to be married but decided to live together to make things cheap.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

6301 said:


> I think that what the guy is trying to say is that they are open minded people using the gay couple as an example but grossed out with the brother sister thing.
> 
> By the way. What state do you live in?


Exactly - we are open minded, and the point was that we are friends with people who aren't the typical or traditional style of couples, but we can see someone who is gay side of things and are comfortable with it I guess. But again having sex or being involved with a *sibling* is just a bit too far out there for us, and you would have to actually see these people in person to know exactly what we are observing that makes it uncomfortable to be around them any longer.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

Sounds like an episode of Jerry Springer or Steve Wilkos.

I love my older brothers and I think they're both super handsome we are close but I would be taking romantic vacations with them.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

mablenc said:


> Well if it's incest they are old enough to know what they are doing. I'd leave them alone, of they are not hurting anyone why butt in.


Cause it's wrong and gross.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

lovelyblue said:


> Cause it's wrong and gross.


I can't see it is "wrong" if they aren't hurting each other.

Who cares what people do that are "gross." Consenting adults do all sorts of things that are "gross" and again, as long as they are two consenting people, who cares?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Natalie789 said:


> What does the gay couple have to do with a possibly incestuous relationship?
> 
> Comparing a consensual homosexual relationship between two adults and incest is odd and offensive to me.


The brother and sister are adults. If they are sexual with each other, they are also in an adult consensual relationship.

Why is one worse than the other :scratchhead:


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

If neither of them are married, it is cheaper for them to live with someone. If they get along, then why shouldn't they live together? Or do you think it would be better if they live with a stranger? I've known people who hated their housemates, whether same sex, or opposite sex. Living with a family member you get along with is much better than living with a stranger you may or may not get along with.

In many foreign countries, family relationships are very close and they look after each other. Emotional bonds do not equal sexual contact.

As far as going on "romantic" vacations together, I don't know what you mean. Friends go to places together where honeymooners also go. Doesn't mean the friends have anything but friendship going on. It is better than going alone.

You are making a lot of assumptions based on your own perceptions. Maybe your perceptions and assumptions are wrong?

Have you seen them having sexual contact of any sort? If not, you are being very unfair.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

So what's next, are a few of you gonna start saying that it's *ok * for a dad to sleep with his daughter or a mom sleep with her son as long as they are all of age?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Wing Man said:


> So what's next, are a few of you gonna start saying that it's *ok * for a dad to sleep with his daughter or a mom sleep with her son as long as they are all of age?


No... but who knows what's right/wrong anymore.

The point is that the moral codes of the past have been basically broken. Where are the lines drawn these days? Who knows.

The argument that is always given is that anything between consenting adults is ok. Either it is or it is not.

If these two are having sex, I would not want to be their friends either. I definitely hope that there are no children born from it.

But do most people really even care anymore?


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> No... but who knows what's right/wrong anymore.
> 
> The point is that the moral codes of the past have been basically broken. Where are the lines drawn these days? Who knows.
> 
> ...


Yes people still care or there wouldn't be jails full of parents or teachers who molested their children or students! Molestation and incest are disgusting and are both very wrong, and anyone that does not think so needs to be in therapy or locked up for awhile!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Wing Man said:


> Yes people still care or there wouldn't be jails full of parents or teachers who molested their children or students! Molestation and incest are disgusting and are both very wrong, and anyone that does not think so needs to be in therapy or locked up for awhile!


What you describe here are things done to children. This thread is not about sexual abuse of children. Most people do draw the line when it comes to children.


The topic you brought up is about possible sex between consenting adults who happen to be brother/sister.

Don't twist my words. I said consenting adults.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

:iagree::iagree:

That would be called a straw man logic fallacy EleGirl. 

Twist your words into something _that you didn't say_ so that he could ridicule what you _allegedly_ said.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't even see the need to debate whether what this couple is doing is "right" or "wrong" (though I'd opt for the latter), but whether it's reasonable to cut potential creepiness out of his and his wife's life. The answer being, of course it is.

We all make decisions as to what we're willing to put up with in our lives. It's perfectly legitimate for Wing Man to draw that line just short of this couple.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> What you describe here are things done to children. This thread is not about sexual abuse of children. Most people do draw the line when it comes to children.
> 
> 
> The topic you brought up is about possible sex between consenting adults who happen to be brother/sister.
> ...


Well to me 20 or 22 is still a kid but is "technically" labeled a young adult, and sorry but any sibling or inbreeding of any kind is always going to be sick and disgusting to me and most people. And yes sex should be between two consenting adults but it should also take place between two.............separate DNA's.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Wing Man said:


> Well to me 20 or 22 is still a kid but is "technically" labeled a young adult, and sorry but any sibling or inbreeding of any kind is always going to be sick and disgusting to me and most people. And yes sex should be between two consenting adults but it should also take place between two.............separate DNA's.


20? 22? You said that they are in their 30's.



Wing Man said:


> So my wife has this friend that she's known for about 25 years who is a nice girl but a bit odd at times, and at *age 38 this girl *has never been married and has never really dated and doesn't seem interested in that either. She does however live with her *younger brother who's 35*, and they have been "roomates" now for about 10 years after moving out of their parents house at the same time together. And they both seem verrrrry close but in an odd sort of way, and whenever she stops by to visit my wife she always goes on and on about her brother with this bright eyed look on her face. The two of them are always going out to movies, dinners, and taking vacations together to romantic spots like they were a couple. I have suggested that maybe she should start to distance herself from her friend, because the thought of incest really creeps both of us out and is totally gross!
> 
> Does this sound like these two are "involved" and if so would it creep you out as well?


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> 20? 22? You said that they are in their 30's.


I was referring to a parent trying to sleep with their kids and I strayed away from the original example I guess, and wether they are 12 or "22" it is still their *kid* pretty much no matter if they are considered a young adult or not. But all in all it's very creepy and disgusting!


----------



## LorenzoP (Jan 6, 2013)

I think if the question is do you have the right to distance yourselves from this "couple" the answer is of course. No one can force you or your wife into friendship. Are you second guessing yourself because you feel guilty with your reaction?


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

LorenzoP said:


> I think if the question is do you have the right to distance yourselves from this "couple" the answer is of course. No one can force you or your wife into friendship. Are you second guessing yourself because you feel guilty with your reaction?


This is her childhood friends that grew up on the same block as her so it's much harder on my wife, but when we both started noticing how deeply "attached" this girl and her brother are about 4 or 5 years ago is when we started backing away and avoiding them. Her friend even said this direct quote one time giggling when talking about marriage, {quote}"why would I ever need a husband when I have Dave"(her brother). We both thought that seemed a bit creepy and there are many other things she has said that were just as bad, and the fact that she says that "Dave" gives her good foot rubs is very alarming too. I have four sisters and I never once have even thought about touching their feet, and none of them have ever even thought about asking me to either.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

Wing Man said:


> I was referring to a parent trying to sleep with their kids and I strayed away from the original example I guess, and wether they are 12 or "22" it is still their *kid* pretty much no matter if they are considered a young adult or not. But all in all it's very creepy and disgusting!



The thing is, you don't have any positive proof that they're in an 'incestual relationship', do you? Or do you guys stand over them to see if they're 'doin' it' or not? Has your wife witnessed any 'inappropriate' touching between the two, beyond the mention of the foot rubs? Discovered they share a bedroom?

It seems completely possible to me that they could both be asexual or have other reasons for not wanting romantic partners, but have chosen to enjoy each others company instead. Not every close relationship revolves around sex.

If it makes you uncomfortable, move on. You have every right to do so, and you should if it's that 'creepy' to you. But two siblings deciding to share a house, vacations, and their lives isn't necessarily wrong IMO.


----------



## GingerAle (Oct 13, 2013)

At this pount, you're just speculating. Gushing over a sibling is hardly enough evidence. 

Are either of them seeing other people?


----------



## LivingBreathing (Feb 21, 2013)

GingerAle said:


> At this pount, you're just speculating. Gushing over a sibling is hardly enough evidence.
> 
> Are either of them seeing other people?


I love my brother very much, actually I love him more, pretty much, than any person on this planet. We have always been the best of friends, love doing things together, however, that does not mean we are engaged in a sexual relationship.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

GingerAle said:


> At this pount, you're just speculating. Gushing over a sibling is hardly enough evidence.
> 
> *Are either of them seeing other people?*


No, people have tried to set up both of them for many years according to my wife and they want no part of it. And again you would have to actually see how "googly" they act towards each other in person to understand, and my wife has known them for about 25 years and has noticed the weird changes way more than anyone else(when I met them they were already living together and being gaga for each other).

At our wedding they both came together and with the way they were dancing close and wandering around side by side, we had a few people say how happy they were that she had finally found a nice man(not knowing that was her brother).


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

_we had a few people say how happy they were that she had finally found a nice man(not knowing that was her brother)._

Really?


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> _we had a few people say how happy they were that she had finally found a nice man(not knowing that was her brother)._
> 
> Really?


Yep, people that casually knew her but had never met her brother and were making an assumption.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

MissFroggie said:


> If it is true you don't want to remain friends. If it is not true, they deserve better friends. Either way you should leave them alone and let them get on with their lives without your unsubstantiated judgements.


I think we're all allowed to judge anyone that we hang around with if we feel it directly effects us or makes us uncomfortable, and then make what we think is the appropriate decision about it. And I don't need or appreciate your lil snippy overtones about it either.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

MissFroggie said:


> I agree that you are allowed to consider these things, but you haven't seen anything and she hasn't said anything that shows there is a _sexual_ relationship between her and her brother. I apologise if I came across as 'snippy', I think this was something I found hard to stomach as I am very close to my brother and if we lived in the same city we could easily have chosen to live like this. We do not fancy each other at all! When we go out people often assume we are a couple, which makes us all laugh when we tell them we're siblings. We always talk highly of each other and everyone knows we love each other a lot. It would really upset me if someone suggested there was anything inappropriate going on between us, especially someone who knew we were siblings.


But do you rub each other's feet or clip each other's toenails like they do(which they have admitted to), or make "dreamy" eyes whenever you talk about something your brother did? And it's not like we're the only ones who think this about them either, because a few others have thought the same thing based on their odd behaviors towards one another.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

MissFroggie said:


> I was my brother's full-time carer for months after he had a serious accident because I was the only person he didn't feel uncomfortable with looking after him in such a personal way. His then girlfriend moved out because she did not want the responsibility of it all and me and my daughter moved in for that time.
> 
> If I was visiting him now and I said my feet hurt and he said he does a great foot massage, I'd let him. We are just siblings who are not that inhibited to give each other a hug when we are sad and we do say 'I love you' and we look out for each other. There is nothing sexual about it and if we were sisters not brother and sister I don't think anyone would even consider it unusual. My sister and I have given each other loads of massages etc and that wasn't sexual either. In my mind sibling relationships are asexual.
> 
> Maybe we are closer than most siblings because we had a rough upbringing and watched out for each other a lot. It could also be because we trust each other with privacy and boundaries very well as we lived in a small house and had to share a room until he was 16 and I was 18, so we had to give privacy and be respectful to each other for our whole childhood. I don't know, and I don't know about the siblings you are talking about, but I do know that there is nothing sexual between me and my brother.


Again I have 4 sisters and I am close to 3 of them ever since we were kids and we all stay in touch constantly, but at no point and time have I desired to massage any of their gross feet nor would they feel right asking me to. And we never make googly eyes when we talk about each other to other people.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Wing Man said:


> Again I have 4 sisters and I am close to 3 of them ever since we were kids and we all stay in touch constantly, but at no point and time have I desired to massage any of their gross feet nor would they feel right asking me to. And we never make googly eyes when we talk about each other to other people.


Every family is different, sometimes even the culture dictates how affectionate a family is. My dad's side was much colder, my grandma would hand shake us, later she progressed to a pat in the back. My moms side is way too affectionate, we even got our pimples popped  talk about no boundries. They are very affectionate even between sibling and cousins. One time I asked my dad my my mom and aunt why they were "kissing and hugging" a man in the street, it was their cousin. I found it odd as I had never seen him. And here were to grown women hugging and kissing and kissing and hugging a man on the street.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

As long as no offspring are produced I suppose its okay. I would not be able to socialize with them without feeling awkward constantly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

My wife said she is waaaay too embarrassed to ask her about the truth between them, and if she is wrong it would completely destroy the friend's relationship they've had for 25 years so for now we'll just keep on.......avoiding them.


----------



## Oldrandwisr (Jun 22, 2013)

Most likely they wouldn't give the truth either. 

Your solution is good. Like any other friend, if something in their personality makes you uncomfortable, it's good to end or cool off the friendship.

I had one thought you may know the answer to if you and wife know the entire family of the brother and sister. Can you rule out if they are step-siblings? That would shed an entirely different light on the relationship if they are not blood related.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Oldrandwisr said:


> Most likely they wouldn't give the truth either.
> 
> Your solution is good. Like any other friend, if something in their personality makes you uncomfortable, it's good to end or cool off the friendship.
> 
> I had one thought you may know the answer to if you and wife know the entire family of the brother and sister. Can you rule out if they are step-siblings? That would shed an entirely different light on the relationship if they are not blood related.


Nope, same mother and same father but he passed away about 10 years ago.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Wilfhliam said:


> cry every time she sees them or thinks about it, so that's why I am getting her to simply cut all ties.



:scratchhead: :scratchhead:


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

I think the reality here is that you have observed a pattern over the years and your wife feels the same.
I had a friend in a similar situation (mid 30's). They had lost contact in their early teenage years and reconnected about 20 years later. It came to light after a falling out between the sister and her best friend, she never denied it and they moved away. Last I saw her was on FaceBook.

But your suspicion (and your wives) are for a reason. I would recommend you distance yourself (even if your wife refuses to, you can't force her since they are her friends). Maybe if you do that, slowly it will steer you both in the right direction.

Needless to say, only on the internet will anyone try to justify incest if it's not hurting anyone.....excuse me?? I'm sorry but hello no incest is WRONG WRONG WRONG and in no way comparable to being gay. Two different things! There is no argument to justify incest. I'm sorry but HELL TO THE NO!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*And unless you can catch them banging out on the patio or something, you do not have a case for anything! Not that you should!

Live and let live! Plenty more stuff in the world to greatly worry about!*


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> :iagree::iagree:
> 
> That would be called a straw man logic fallacy elegirl.
> 
> Twist your words into something _that you didn't say_ so that he could ridicule what you _allegedly_ said.


amen!


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Wing Man said:


> No, people have tried to set up both of them for many years according to my wife and they want no part of it. And again you would have to actually see how "googly" they act towards each other in person to understand, and my wife has known them for about 25 years and has noticed the weird changes way more than anyone else(when I met them they were already living together and being gaga for each other).
> 
> At our wedding they both came together and with the way they were dancing close and wandering around side by side, we had a few people say how happy they were that she had finally found a nice man(not knowing that was her brother).


I think your suspicions are well founded. Don't let anyone make you feel like you're crazy. I have seen this happen to the affirmative.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

aston said:


> I think your suspicions are well founded. Don't let anyone make you feel like you're crazy. I have seen this happen to the affirmative.


I don't think anyone is making feel like he's crazy or telling him to embrace incest. He has no proof and if it makes him uncomfortable, he has all the right to stop contact with them.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

aston said:


> I think the reality here is that you have observed a pattern over the years and your wife feels the same.
> I had a friend in a similar situation (mid 30's). They had lost contact in their early teenage years and reconnected about 20 years later. It came to light after a falling out between the sister and her best friend, she never denied it and they moved away. Last I saw her was on FaceBook.
> 
> But your suspicion (and your wives) are for a reason. I would recommend you distance yourself (even if your wife refuses to, you can't force her since they are her friends). Maybe if you do that, slowly it will steer you both in the right direction.
> ...


Oh we haven't hungout with those friends of hers for over two years now and my wife is perfectly fine with it, and my wife's friend has eased off considerably from trying to contact her except for maybe a Christmas or birthday card.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Wing Man said:


> Oh we haven't hungout with those friends of hers for over two years now and my wife is perfectly fine with it, and my wife's friend has eased off considerably from trying to contact her except for maybe a Christmas or birthday card.


Then keep it that way, out of sight out of mind. Move on for your own sanity.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *And unless you can catch them banging out on the patio or something, you do not have a case for anything! Not that you should!
> 
> Live and let live! Plenty more stuff in the world to greatly worry about!*


We are "living and let live" because my wife hasn't said a word about it to them and we both are moving on _from_ them, but we still think it's quite creepy and gross and are entitled to feel that way from what we have observed.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't think Wing Man made any accusations since his post mentions "possibly" involved. He didn't say they were. So he is entitled to his suspicions of the "possibility" given the pattern over the years.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

aston said:


> I don't think Wing Man made any accusations since his post mentions "possibly" involved. He didn't say they were. So he is entitled to his suspicions of the "possibility" given the pattern over the years.


Yeah it's more like an "observation" based on behaviors and things said by this girl and her brother. And at first I felt it but kept it to myself, but then one day my wife(who knows these people better than anyone)says to me that she feels something weird going on with those two, and once she said that I was like "yesss - I totally agree".


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*The perceived actions of folks can certainly evoke the raising of one's eyebrows. Whenever I've been in that situation before, I'll just raise my own eyebrows. And whether there is some element of "probable cause" regarding any overt wrong-doing of theirs, I'll just choose to move on, usually not having much to say, if anything at all, to those suspicious folks and just live and let live.

Other than that, I might say something to my close neighbors, but that would really be about the extent of it!*


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

I have always been a firm believer that most of the time(not always) - where there's smoke....there's a fire.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Wing Man said:


> I have always been a firm believer that most of the time(not always) - where there's smoke....there's a fire.


*While I personally don't like what they are supposedly doing any more than the next guy, it shouldn't really be anyone's concern other than their own.

To that end, just let them burn up in their own pyre.*


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

So now I'm the bad guy?

@ arbitrator, I'd like to see the look on the Mr. DA's face when the world gets over run by inbreeds that eat human flesh. 

@ 6301,No it was the "Wrong Turn"!

@ l.g, sound like we will all be ok after all.

Why do I still have a graving for moon shine?

On a serious note, WM I think *if* there is incest going on the effectiveness of intervening won't mean sh1t, lets face it thier reality is already jacked up in the first place.

I think your wife has known her this long and as long as its not toxic to her or the marriage then all is good.



I still would not let my wife spend the night at her friends house. Just saying!
What if they get hungry?


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

the guy said:


> So now I'm the bad guy?
> 
> @ arbitrator, I'd like to see the look on the Mr. DA's face when the world gets over run by inbreeds that eat human flesh.
> 
> ...


No we're both in our 40's so the days of having a sleep over or a slumber party are well in the past for the both of us, so I would not worry about that ever taking place - lol.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Wing Man said:


> No we're both in our 40's so the days of having a sleep over or a slumber party are well in the past for the both of us, so I would not worry about that ever taking place - lol.


*But I do like your comment about the moonshine!*


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *But I do like your comment about the moonshine!*


I think that may have been someone else Arbitrator because I never mentioned that.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Wing Man said:


> I think that may have been someone else Arbitrator because I never mentioned that.


*I stand corrected, Wing Man! Let's give credit to the guy for the moonshine quip! Sorry about my blunder, Kind Sir!*


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *I stand corrected, Wing Man! Let's give credit to the guy for the moonshine quip! Sorry about my blunder, Kind Sir!*


No problem my friend.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

All your wife has to do is to look at her friend with a concerned expression and say "Do you realize that you and your brother act more like husband and wife than siblings?". When the protestations begin, let the examples of their behavior shine forth. Followed by the statement that the behaviors make her uncomfortable.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> I can't see it is "wrong" if they aren't hurting each other.
> 
> Who cares what people do that are "gross." Consenting adults do all sorts of things that are "gross" and again, as long as they are two consenting people, who cares?


You could be right adults can do what they want but incest is just gross.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

lovelyblue said:


> You could be right adults can do what they want but incest is just gross.


If you wanna sleep with your siblings, sleep with your parents, or be married to 4 different wives, go live in Utah where you will fit right in.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

lovelyblue said:


> You could be right adults can do what they want but incest is just gross.


Yep, I'm on the same page. However, I find many things gross and would never partake in them myself. I just don't think what one finds "gross" should be the standard that others should be told to live their life by.

Sex with 450 lb women is pretty gross. But I won't go bashing a guy who's into that.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Yep, I'm on the same page. However, I find many things gross and would never partake in them myself. I just don't think what one finds "gross" should be the standard that others should be told to live their life by.
> 
> *Sex with 450 lb women is pretty gross. But I won't go bashing a guy who's into that.*


*(A) It's not very nice to do something like that to anybody, and

(B) I would not want to be on the receiving end of "a blind-sided haymaker" from a dainty 450 lb. lassie! It could well be hazardous to one's health!*


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Yep, I'm on the same page. However, I find many things gross and would never partake in them myself. I just don't think what one finds "gross" should be the standard that others should be told to live their life by.
> 
> Sex with 450 lb women is pretty gross. But I won't go bashing a guy who's into that.


But sex with a 450lb woman would still be the _natural_ thing to do because you are not mixing your same DNA's with one another.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wing Man said:


> But sex with a 450lb woman would still be the _natural_ thing to do because you are not mixing your same DNA's with one another.


Both are disturbing
Just sayin.


----------



## Wing Man (Jun 8, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Both are disturbing
> Just sayin.


One is a bit crazy but is something that some humans enjoy doing(bbw fetish), but mixing with your own kind is normally something that animals do so we should strive to be more evolved than that.


----------



## loveforfamily (Mar 13, 2014)

larry.gray said:


> I can't see it is "wrong" if they aren't hurting each other.
> 
> Who cares what people do that are "gross." Consenting adults do all sorts of things that are "gross" and again, as long as they are two consenting people, who cares?



It very well may be their business. The poster and his wife have the right to choose not to involve themselves. If your wife has been friends with the woman this long, possibly she could just ask if it is plaguing you guys. Now as for them not hurting themselves or others, have you thought that possibly an act like this has potential to hurt their family? Also, I am not so sure they are not hurting themselves. Wanting to be with your sibling is not natural and scores of emotional issues. I believe they should be seeing therapist, not each other. If in fact they are.


----------



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

Wingman, I say, go with your gut on this. I don't think you're crazy or jumping the gun here, and I believe you when you say something is not right and I believe yours and your wife's discernment. If the friendship leaves her feeling that way after seeing her friend, definitely talk to your wife about distancing yourselves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Wing Man said:


> Does this sound like these two are "involved" and if so would it creep you out as well?


Maybe they are involved. Maybe they are not. 

As long as they aren't dipping their noise in your marriage and harming you, I'd say live and let live. 

I went to college with siblings like that. They did every single thing together and wanted to room together but the school told them no. They did seem unusually close and people made comments but they never were mean to me or out of order.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Dang. Just saw the OP was banned.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

therosenberg said:


> Why does that happen?
> 
> I keep seeing new threads started by new members and before the discussion on the thread comes to an end, the OP is banned!


There are different reasons why people get banned.

The new threads in which the OP is banned, it's probably because the OP is a known troll. There are several people who come here with made up stories. They post and try to get a lot of attention. There are trolls whose writing styles and type of stories are well knows to long term posters. The moderators are alerted when we see one of these posters and they check IP address and other info to see if this a troll returning under another name.

Others are banned because they post something offensive, attack another poster, etc. Sometimes is a temp ban, sort of a time-out so that the person can calm down before posting again.

When a person is banned based on a few offensive posts, the offensive posts are removed by the moderator so most never see why the person was banned.

We also have people coming here trying to drive traffic to their web site. They are banned.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Most, if not all states have laws against incest.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

therosenberg said:


> That doesn't make it wrong per se.
> 
> I honestly have no issue against incest, as long as it happens between two consenting adults.


One of the biggest problems with incest I that it produces children who are more likely to bring out blood line's bad genes ... it can produce children with huge genetic problems.

Another problem is that it can destroy the bond of the family. 

I have a problem with incest. But I am not going to spend my time/energy worrying about adults who chose to do this. I would never maintain friendships with a brother/sisters or father/daughter, etc who chose to be involved in an incestuous relationship. I just do not want to have this nonsense in my life.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

They can do whatever they like, as long as they don't make babies.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

karole said:


> Most, if not all states have laws against incest.


*And for all of you who want to know all about the illegality of incestual relations or to take the time to prosecute for such!*

*http://www.ndaa.org/pdf/criminal_incest%20chart%20_2010.pdf*


----------



## douglas lappe (Feb 14, 2017)

Why is it gross for any man and woman to love each other. I have known a brother and sister that has lived together for 70 years. They died within a month of each other. They adopted 5 children that no one else would take in and raised them. They had no children of their own. I would say that they were married in the eyes of God. I would say that its no one else's business if they love each other. I would also say that the couple would do a lot better off without "friends" like you and your wife. It very gross to me when I think of 2 men or 2 women having what they call sex.


----------

